# New free knitting pattern: Starburst Mitts



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Even though, it's summer on my hemisphere, I really wanted to finish and publish this pattern ... et voilà: http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/06/starburst-mitts.html


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Those are pure fun!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Totally neat. Really like them.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

This pattern looks hard and looks easy. ..We'll not too easy. I guess what I mean is there is a lot to it. But I suppose once I got into it it would come easy. You gave lots of helpful you tube videos as well. 

I've only made mitts in the round but these are so interesting I will try them out. 

Very pretty!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Love them...and no dpns!!!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm going to make them for my daughter. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW!! These are really neat!!! But when I read the instructions I became instantly confused by the "set up". I'll leave it to the others to make them.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

I do think I will give these a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks, but too complicated,confusing.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty!!! :-D


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Look great fun, am going to have a try. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

love them, real funky


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

So exciting to have a new pattern from your fertile brain. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

So exciting to have a new pattern from your fertile brain. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Very colorful!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

I have been looking for a pattern for something different in fingerless gloves ever since the weather turned cold, and this it it! I am looking forward to knitting these, thank you for posting the pattern.


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

you have many fun patterns, love them


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

My jaw dropped! These are so pretty and very unusual. Love them. Want to make them.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! Those are unique. I bet my teen-aged granddaughters would love those.


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you, A great pattern. Your instructions, while intricate are clear. Thanks for the extra instructions for construction, cast on etc.
I will be making a pair of these for my granddaughter.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow those are fabulous. Way beyond my ability but would be great for learning. Looks like well written instructions.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

So pretty.


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

wow... 
fan..tas..tic!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Outstanding pattern. They would go great with the "Wingspan" shawl! Really nice.


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Wonderful concept and stunning effect - definitely will knit these. Very kind of you to share the pattern with us all. Blessings.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

They are wonderful....just like many of your other fingerless mittens. Just love them


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

great fun !


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

There is a pattern for circle mits too which looks a little easier to do. 
http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2013/10/circle-mitts.html


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

JuneS said:


> There is a pattern for circle mits too which looks a little easier to do.
> http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2013/10/circle-mitts.html


I love all her patterns, they are so unique


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you Thank you Thank you for sharing your creativity and talent with us!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your nice words about my patterns.

BTW: I don't really know which mitts are easier to knit (Circle Mitts or Starburst Mitts) - but for the Starburst Mitts you basically need to be able to knit back and forth, as opposed to the Circle Mitts that start in the round, then theres a bit knitted back and forth and it ends in the round again ...


----------

